# 1974 Schwinn Continental



## The New Guy (May 12, 2013)

Found this nice little bike this weekend (actually not so little, too tall for me to stand over, but I have short legs) but this appears to be a totally intact Continental with all the original goodies.  Since I'm basically an amateur at this (really good as a mechanic, but still a novice in bike repair/maintaining) what kind of steps would you take in getting the bike back into good shape.  Was thinking that redoing the bearing grease was essential, and trying to psyche myself up to trying to tighten the spokes.  Anything else?


----------



## GTs58 (May 12, 2013)

Along with cleaning and greasing the bottom bracket, headset, wheel bearings I would clean and oil the derailleur and oil the freewheel. Then check/service the brakes and cables. If the pads are hard replace them, if the cables are good wipe them down with a light machine oil and adjust. Make sure the calipers are operating and releasing smoothly. Then take it for a spin and see if it needs the front and rear deraileurs adjusted or if you have a stand you can do that while it's hanging. Once in good working order clean and polish. 

My late 61 Conti Tourist


----------



## The New Guy (May 15, 2013)

very pretty bike.. this is my new toy.  Probably will flip her though.  Wife says 8 bikes in the living room are too many.. don't understand why.





Anyhow ty for the advice.  She cleaned up really nice.


----------



## GTs58 (May 16, 2013)

That's a very presentable Chestnut. To bad it's to big for you, nice riding old bike.


----------



## Sped Man (May 29, 2013)

Nice bike. How is that a lightweight bike? I owned one before. It pulled my back out several times


----------

